# Angry Chuck and Monarch



## Mojo321 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's a couple builds I've done.  I LOVE the little 3PDT boards.  I use a ribbon cable I got from Tayda. I just keep cutting chunks out of it for each pedal!  I'm proud of the guts.  But my labeling SUCKS.  I just need to work on learning waterslides.  These clear labels just don't hide as well as the great work you guys all do.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 1, 2019)

Nice work. They look great! Those ribbon cables look neat-o also. When printing my labels I find that when I add a border it blurs the line of delineation between enclosure and label. Maybe try resizing it all the way to the four corners and add a border? I don't do waterslides though so I'm no authority.


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 1, 2019)

Jovi has the right idea.

Make your water slide big, and add a boarder, and nobody will see the edges.

Throwing on lots of clear coat will help too. Just make sure you don’t touch sandpaper to it until you have a decent build up.

My trick with clear that I just started is to put duct tape inside the pedal, and stick it to something like a bottle. It gives you a little stand to sit it on, but then you can pick it up and tilt it to spray the sides and keep it level. Then a little hairdryer time to settle it, so you can spray a heavier coat without drips.


----------



## Mojo321 (Sep 1, 2019)

You know I’ve seen people post pics with borders and it never dawned on me that it helps hide the edge. Lol - mission accomplished I guess!


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 1, 2019)

Pretty work Mojo !


----------



## Barry (Sep 1, 2019)

Nice looking builds


----------



## Barry (Sep 1, 2019)

I cut my decals to about an 1/8" from the edges and use a corner punch that has three sizes to match the curve of the enclosure, but have recently started adding borders as well


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Sep 2, 2019)

sweet gutz.


----------

